# Holland Futterschleudern verboten?



## ulli1958m (9. Juni 2017)

Hallo...ich habe gestern ein Video vom Wettangeln in Holland gesehen, dort sagte der Moderator, dass Futterschleudern in NL laut Waffengesetz verboten sind. |kopfkrat

Ist das richtig und gilt das auch für eine Madenschleuder?

#h


----------



## shafty262 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Holland Futterschleudern verboten?*

Sind verboten.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## racoon (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Holland Futterschleudern verboten?*

Ja, sie sind verboten. Das gilt auch für Madenschleudern.
Deshalb wurde der maggot throwing stick 'erfunden'.


----------



## ulli1958m (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Holland Futterschleudern verboten?*



racoon schrieb:


> Deshalb wurde der maggot throwing stick 'erfunden'.


_*Cool*_ #6

Gibt es sowas auch für Futterballen?

#h


----------



## Andal (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Holland Futterschleudern verboten?*

Das nennt sich Futter-, oder Ballenschaufel.


----------



## ulli1958m (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Holland Futterschleudern verboten?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Futter-, oder Ballenschaufel.


Ne....ich meinte keine Schaufel #d

Das Teil sieht so aus wie der Becher vom Cuppingkit der dann um 20/30° oben abgeschrägt wurde....der Becher war im Winkel von ca. 120° auf einer Wurfstange montiert.

Gesehen auch auf ein NL-Video......aber da habe ich noch nicht gewußt das Schleudern in NL verboten sind.

#h


----------



## ulli1958m (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Holland Futterschleudern verboten?*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Ne....ich meinte keine Schaufel #d
> 
> Das Teil sieht so aus wie der Becher vom Cuppingkit der dann um 20/30° oben abgeschrägt wurde....der Becher war im Winkel von ca. 120° auf einer Wurfstange montiert.
> 
> ...


Hab ein Filmchen gefunden ab Min 1:28 ist aber wohl nicht der Selbstbau den ich gesehen hatte

Nachtrag

Selbstbau?? ab Min 21:40


----------



## nostradamus (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Holland Futterschleudern verboten?*

hi,

kann mir jemand erklären warum?

danke

mario


----------



## Waller Michel (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Holland Futterschleudern verboten?*

Naja die Waffengesetze in der EU sind schon recht streng , in Deutschland sind Schleudern zwar erlaubt aber auch nur mit Einschränkungen, ohne Armstütze fallen sie nicht unter das Waffengesetz ,mit Armstütze oder wenn es bauartbedingt nur die Möglichkeit gibt eine zu Montieren dann sind Sie gleich ein verbotener Gegenstand und der Besitz ist strafbar. So gibt es diverse Regelungen auch bei uns, wird die Kraft zb. Eines Bogens nur durch Muskelkraft ausgeübt fällt es nicht unter das Waffengesetz ,kann die Kraft gespeichert werden wie zB. bei einer Armbrust dann schon. ..ich könnte endlos so fortfahren.  Was ich damit sagen will ist, viele Gesetze im Waffengesetz sind nicht immer nachzuvollziehen aber Recht ist halt was im Gesetz steht das ist in den Niederlanden leider nicht besser als bei uns. 

LG Michael


----------



## nostradamus (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Holland Futterschleudern verboten?*

Hi Michael

danke! Habe daran nicht gedacht.

mario


----------



## Waller Michel (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Holland Futterschleudern verboten?*

Hallo Mario, ich finde das auch alles manchmal richtig übertrieben, hab zB. ein Einhandmesser zum Angeln dessen Besitz erlaubt ist aber nicht das Führen , mit Ausnahme der Brauchtumspflege , Sport , Berufsausübung oder sonstige allgemein anerkannte Zwecke. Für uns Angler bedeutet dass , das wir das Messer beim angeln zwar führen dürfen aber auf dem Weg zum Wasser und zurück, darf das gute Stück nur in einem verschlossenen Behältnis, erlaunnisfrei geführt werden  ( kotz ) mit anderen Worten Schloß auf den Angelkoffer. 
Die Grundidee von solchen Gesetzen War natürlich mal der Schutz der Bevölkerung, nach meiner Meinung ist genau das Gegenteil erreicht worden, es wird dem normalen Bürger die Möglichkeit genommen sich im Rahmen einer Notwehrsituation angemessen zu verteidigen, die Bösen Buben interessiert es eine feuchten Kehricht wie lange in Deutschland die Klinge eines Messers sein darf, die kommen sowieso mit Schusswaffen .
Auch als Angler sind wir ganz oft von diesen Gesetzen reglementiert,  zb. ein Baseballschläger ist kein Waffe sondern ein Sportgerät ...hast du aber einen Mini Fischtöter mit ner Kordel am Griff ist es eine Hieb und Stichwaffe und fällt unter das Waffengesetz , Reglung die selbe wie Einhandmesser. 
Verstehe jemand diese Gesetze, naja trotzdem Petri Heil


----------



## nostradamus (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Holland Futterschleudern verboten?*

Hi Michel,

das stimmt! 
Bin gerade dabei mein Boot fertig zu machen und da verhält es sich doch ähnlich! Die Länder sind nicht in der Lage einheitliche vorgaben zu machen ....


----------



## Waller Michel (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Holland Futterschleudern verboten?*

Ja ich finde das auch wirklich zum kotzen selbst das bekommt die EU nicht gebacken, zumal es bei mir so ist das ich mir aus beruflichen Gründen keinen Fehler leisten kann. Darf ich dich fragen wo es hin gehen soll mit dem Boot?  Bin auch gerade in Holland den Haken Baden, aber unser Boot kommt erst morgen nach, da reist mein Cousin nach und bringt es mit. 

LG Michael


----------



## nostradamus (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Holland Futterschleudern verboten?*

Fang noch was! 

grundsätzlich Italien und Frankreich.


----------



## Waller Michel (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Holland Futterschleudern verboten?*

Wow toll, dann für dich eine gute Fahrt einen schönen Urlaub und selbst verständlich Petri Heil.

LG


----------

